# Wood in Columbus, Oh?



## reflect (Nov 8, 2007)

I just lost a nice (read free) wood source.

If you live in Columbus where do you get your wood from?

I know I can hit Lowe's but was looking for a larger quantity to be delivered.

Thank you,

Brian


----------



## twistertail (Nov 8, 2007)

You looking for firewood or smoking wood?


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

There's thousands of chunks of wood available there. Hard splittin' but solid wood. Visit the OSU campus, and look about head high.    ;{)


----------



## twistertail (Nov 8, 2007)

And I've been trying to be nice to you this week Rich, since you guys are going to lose your last 2 games.


----------



## richtee (Nov 8, 2007)

Hehehehe...   GO BLUE!


----------



## reflect (Nov 9, 2007)

Smoking please.

Thank you,

brian


----------



## twistertail (Nov 9, 2007)

I have been buying the hickory chunks from wal mart, they have been putting it on clearance.


----------



## mkatts (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Reflect, I am in Columbus too. I have called every place in Franklin county and NO ONE sells anything but hickory and misquite in chunk form.
They sell apple and cherry in small chip form only. 

I buy miquite and hickory from Gander Mountain. More heart type wood and less bark to pick pick out than Lowes or Wal Mart.

The Andersons sells the same brand as Gander.

If you find a source let me know. But I had no luck. I called every place that sells grills. Only thing I didn't call now that I think if it is someone that sells firewood. They may have a source. Hmmmm, just thought of that as I was typing this...

Where are you located by the way? I am in Hilliard.

Oh and uhh, GO BUCKS! Beat Blue!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 10, 2007)

Go PATS...oh yeah, they're kick'n everybody's A$$ so bad that they can take the week off...sorry...next weekend.


----------

